# My 1715



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Just thought I'd share a few pics of my 1715


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I guess it didn't take the pic.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's another.


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*1715*

Had a 1715 for eight years,great tractor.I traded it in a few weeks ago for a TC35 with FEL,ind.tires and sss trans. Randy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Randy,

Great to hear from another FNH owner. How about a few pics of the TC35.

*Ohio TC18* I'd like to see a few pics of your tractor too.

Is the super steer worth the money?

I've heard that you lose about 10 drawbar hp with the hydro tranny. Any truth to that?


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

*TC35*

I will get a few pictures of that TC 35 as soon as I charge up my digital camera. I can't find the charger.  I traded in the 1715 with only 470 hours on it because New Holland is offering great 0 financing and my New Holland dealer offered me a great trade in price, although the 1715 I traded was cherry. In he future I plan on getting the back hoe attachment for it. It has some impressive break out force numbers. I think New Holland offers a great looking and easy to use tractor since friends of mine have yellow and green and they did not impress me. Yes, I have heard that PTO outputs are reduced on the hydro models. That is why I opted for the synchronized shuttle shift and it is a breeze to operate. Never a ground gear anymore. Randy


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll have to dig some photos up or take new ones  
I know I lose a few HP with the Hydro, but I hope not too many. Truthfully, I think it's maybe 2-3 but have no idea right now how much

Jerry


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A friend of mine has a 38HP Kubota. We both have identical 6' - 16" discs. He says his Kubota has trouble pulling it up a slight grade. I pull mine all day up and down grades 6th gear. 5th gear when I have the disc buried to the axles. So I guess there is some truth to it.


----------

